# Already did the first entry, still the visa is in effect only, why is that?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

I've landed on Aus for my first entry and passed through the immigration, and came back to my home country after a week, but, when I check visa status in visa verification online (VEVO) it says "in effect" under "visa status". But shouldn't it be "Active" or something, after I made the first entry? how can I see if my entry was recorded on their database? is there any way, as they don't stamp the passports anymore, I don't have much evidence apart from the pictures I took inside the country. But I registered for medicare and a bank account.

visa verification
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

in effect means has the same meaning as active


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

^^2nd that.

Keep your boarding passes. However the system will have recorded that you entered. If in doubt on your next entry check vevo and it will say onshore.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Aussie83 said:


> in effect means has the same meaning as active


The "in effect" was there, before I go to Australia. It hasn't changed.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

Mania said:


> ^^2nd that.
> 
> Keep your boarding passes. However the system will have recorded that you entered. If in doubt on your next entry check vevo and it will say onshore.


Thank you, yes I'll keep the boarding passes and will check next time. There is a date mentioned that I should make my first entry before November, and I will not land on australia before November another time. Hope their system recorded my entry. But it's strange that I can't view my visa status.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm just taking a stab at this, but I would think "in effect" just means that visa is active and has nothing to do with being on or offshore or entries. For example, someone can hold a BVA visa but it is not in effect until their current visa expires. I think it just means that whatever visa is "in effect" is the active visa at the time.

If you entered Australia and that was the visa in effect, then you shouldn't worry about the first entry thing.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

ShermD said:


> I've landed on Aus for my first entry and passed through the immigration, and came back to my home country after a week, but, when I check visa status in visa verification online (VEVO) it says "in effect" under "visa status". But shouldn't it be "Active" or something, after I made the first entry? how can I see if my entry was recorded on their database? is there any way, as they don't stamp the passports anymore, I don't have much evidence apart from the pictures I took inside the country. But I registered for medicare and a bank account.
> 
> visa verification
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)


I wouldnot have worry much about this. "In effect" in this case means "current". Even my partner visa shows the same. I have been in Australia for 2 years. Departed twise for overseas. Still shows tje same.


----------

